# SH-R130s or R151?



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking to get my first pair of Road shoes, and I'm wondering whcih woudl be better to purchase?

I know the R130's are only partly carbon, I'm very interested in this shoe as I can get a good price on it, and if it is a decent shoe with no major problems I will definitely pick it up. The 151 is 30USD more or so, I would get it but I am trying to stay on budget... And I might not need such good shoes for a beginner. I guess you can say I value comfort slightly over performance and I like a good valued product. Something that will last me 2 or more years. I think the key points, from what I've read on teh board, are you need stiff soles for good power transfer, and ventilation. I wouldn't mind wearing plastic shoes as long as they are good for the job. Carbon is nice but I can't go way overboard, I need to make more money than I spend right?  

There isn't a whole lot on this board about the 130s and I can't find any reviews on it. If you've got either please give me your insight on the shoe. It would be really appreciated.

My ride, in case you need to know

Stock Specialized Allez Elite
Pedals: Ultegra R6610s


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

I have the 130s and they are great for me. Fit fine, after I realized I needed to really tighten them down on my feet I like them. I really like the ratchet adjustment on the top closure. Wear is fine... Honestly for me as a beginner also I like the fact that they are lest costly and only partially carbon as they do get beat up when you walk around in them and I would hate to have really expensive shoes scratched up on the bottom.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm

that sounds about right... I dont' want to get bad shoes that will fall apart after a year, I'd like something that'd last long and perform... sounds like it fits the bill.. They should work ok with my Ultegra 6610 pedals right? I'm also looking at specialized road comp, but they dont' seem to be SPD SL compatible


----------

